# Beckhoff BK3150 und erweiterte GSD



## Onkel Dagobert (21 März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich die erweiterte GSD des Buskopplers BK3150 verwende, habe ich unter den Eigenschaften der eingesetzen Klemmen die Möglichkeit, einige Parameter zu ändern (s. Anlage). Sehe ich es richtig dass diese Parameter aus der Step7-HW-Konfig an die Klemme übergeben werden? Somit wäre eine Registerkommunikation nicht mehr notwendig, um z.Bsp. eine KL3204 von PT100 auf Ni1000 zu verbiegen - Klasse!

In meinem Fall habe ich jedoch versehentlich eine KL3204-0029 (Sonderklemme L&G Ni1000) als "normale" KL3204 projektiert. Dass die o.g. Parametrierung überhaupt in der HW-Konfig möglich ist, wusste ich noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich sind jetzt diverse Register überschrieben worden, da die Defaulteinstellung der KL3204 PT100 ist.

*Sehe ich es richtig dass Beckhoff-Klemmen unter Verwendung der erweiterten GSD mittels HW-Konfig parametriert werden können?*


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## peewit (29 März 2007)

Ja so sollte es sein

Entweder mann nutzt die etwas umständliche Paramtrierung über die E/A Register oder man nutzt die möglichkeit ab Profibus V1 die Module direkt vom Master paramtrieren zu lassen.
Welche Einstellungen möglich sind ,ist in der GSD Datei hinterlegt, und sind dann im S7-HW-Editor als Auswahl vorhanden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 März 2007)

peewit schrieb:


> Ja so sollte es sein..


Und so ist es tatsächlich. Und ich Depp hatte mir zu früheren Projekten einen Baustein zur Registerkommunikation geschrieben, obwohl ich die erw. GSD nutzte. Naja, zumindest kam er mir jetzt zugute, da ich ich durch ihn die Parameter meiner Sonderklemme ..0029 wieder herstellen konnte, was in dem Falle über die GSD-Parametrierung nicht möglich gewesen wäre (Ni100 L&S).


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2007)

es gibt einen weiteren deppen der einen solchen baustein gebastelt hat...
aber dieser depp hier findet nichteinmal die erweiterte gsd, wo gibts die?

danke!


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2007)

habe mich zu früh gefreut, geht leider nicht bei allen klemmen...
die KL5111 kann nur über Registerkommunikation parametriert werden...  

@onkel
hast du den baustein speziell für diese klemme geschriben, oder hast du ihn allgemein bzw. konfigurierbar gehalten? kann ich den haben?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es gibt einen weiteren deppen..


Vielen Dank 



Markus schrieb:


> ..wo gibts die?..


Die gibt es nur auf Nachfrage bei Beckhoff. Wenn ich sie in meinen gesammelten Werken finde, schicke ich sie dir zu. Meine berufliche Technik habe ich z.Z. nicht bei mir.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2007)

die gsd habe ich inzwischen auch von beckhoff bekommen, aber wie oben beschrieben bringt mir die nix...


----------

